# Mountainbiken im Landkreis Günzburg



## teddy007 (31. März 2005)

Hallo,
kennt zufällig einer von euch ein paar schöne Trails im LK Günzburg ??ß
Oder hat Lust mal ne Tour mit mir zu fahren ????
Bitte melden!

Liebe Grüße

Teddy


----------



## Marathonmann (1. April 2005)

Wo bitte ist denn GÜNZBURG???? 
Hört sich leider nicht so an als wäre es bei mir in der Nähe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wicky (4. April 2005)

na klar kenn ich nen trail in günzburg, besser gesgat in burgau "den indianerpfad" der beginnt in burgau nähe der autobahn da ist so ein kleines gasthaus am waldrand. weiß gerade nur nicht wie das heißt. ist ca 17km lang und geht immer quer durch den wald ein "rundkurs". man kommt dort raus wo man agefangen hat. wenn genau wissen willst wo er ist mußt mitfahren kann man unmöglich erklären.
greetz wicky

PS: Günzburg ist zwischen ulm und augsburg


----------



## Mohawk13th (2. Mai 2005)

hallo GZ...
das Gasthaus ist der Lammkeller und nach dem parkplatz der noch 100m weg ist beginnt auf der rechten Seite der Indianerpfad.
Achtung! nicht den Forstwegen nachfahren sondern nach einem 30cm Trail suchen  
@ Wicky: hast du den Fuchsweg in Richtung Goldbach/Harthausen schon gefunden?  das werde ich wohl am Wochenende tun.der soll noch länger sein


Lang lebe unser GZ-Bermudadreieck !!


----------



## Mohawk13th (6. Mai 2005)

die meisten Trails hab ich jetzt erkundet aber die 17km bekommen ich trotzdem nicht zusammen...
ich werde mir jemanden suchen der mir den kompletten Trail zeigt


----------



## Anatol (9. April 2006)

Hi.
Bin grad beim Durchstöbern über den Thread gestolpert.... Ich wohne in GZ und suche auch noch Leute zum fahren....
Schreibt doch mal wenn dann endlich Sommer wird sollten wir mal ein oder zwei Runden drehen... hab auch 1-2-3 nette Hausstrecken..
Bis dann,
Anatol.


----------



## deneon (20. April 2006)

tach!
woher genau bist n?


----------



## Anatol (22. April 2006)

moin...
wie woher genau?
wohne in Günzburg und arbeite in Ellwangen. d.h. wochenende in der regel immer in GZ. in der woche öfter mal in Ellwangen. und du?

bis dann
Anatol.


----------



## Matze 82 (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

bin auch fast aus der gegend besser gesagt aus der Nähe von Dillingen.
Kann mir jemand den weg beschreiben wo das Gasthaus ist und findet man daas gasthaus einfach.


Gruß

Matze


----------



## Mohawk13th (8. Mai 2006)

hiho,
der lammkeller (Gasthaus ??!? da hocken se und saufen...) ist egentlich leicht zum finden.
Zuerst immer in Richtung Eisstadion/Freibad, ist von allen Seiten Beschildert.
Kurz vor dem Eistadion/Freibad ist das Altenheim ausgeschildert, das auch nur 200m weiter weg liegt.
Wenn ihr auf der Strasse zum Altenheim seit einfach weiterfahren und plötzlich (das mein ich auch so) wird aus der Strasse ein Feldweg der direkt zum Lammkeller bzw 200m weiter an den Parkplatz führt.
Wie schon letztes Jagr erwähnt ich bekomme die 17km "Indianerpfad" net zusammen, nur so 3-4km.
Leider ist der Fuchspfad in Richtung Wettenhausen für MTBs gesperrt.
macht nix ich weiss eh net wo der genau is.
Naja, ride on and get the flow

Gruss Dave


----------



## Mohawk13th (8. Mai 2006)

ach das hätt ich schier vergessen :
noch nicht fertig aber in der nähe...
http://www.bikepark-wiesensteig.de/page11/page11.html

@anatol
sach mal hast du den Bikepark in HDH schon getestet?lohnt sichs?
(Ellwangen is ja nicht so weit weg davon)
cu dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enke (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,bin da gestern gefahren,ganz nett,bekam aber nur 2km zusammen.


----------



## deneon (15. Mai 2006)

@anatol: bin aus burgau, treib mich da etwas öfter rum! war jetzt leider seit dem  letzten statement nimmer hiergewesen...

...und mal so an alle: wann is mal wieder jemand in der richtung unterwegs?
so zwecks kollektivität?


----------



## velo-team (8. August 2006)

wenn du dirtjumpen willst in leipheim gibts dirt´s! sind gannz cool!! oder von leipheim nach günzburg gibts durch den wald nen singletrail ist auch ganz lustig!


----------



## velo-team (8. August 2006)

wenn du dirtjumpen willst in leipheim gibts dirt´s! sind gannz cool!! oder von leipheim nach günzburg gibts durch den wald nen singletrail ist auch ganz lustig!


----------



## Vormi (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
Ich komme aus Günzburg und bin sehr interresiert am Mountainbiken obwohl ich es noch nicht so gut beherrsche. Heute war ich mit ein paar Kumpels auf dem Fuchspfad in Goldbach und wies somit wo sich dieser befindet. Falls ihr fragen habt meldet euch.

PS: Ich habe gehört dass der Fuchspfad gesperrt ist, was aber keine olle spielt, da da eh nie Wanderer vorbei kommen.


----------



## velo-team (17. Oktober 2006)

hi hey kommst du auch mal nach leipheim auf die dirtline?? oder fähst du ner so mountainbike??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deneon (22. Oktober 2006)

nachdem i mal weider zeit zum lesen hier finde... hey, velo-team... scho a bisserl schwach, leute, die nicht dirten als NUR-SO-MOUNTAINBIKER zu bezeichnen!    dann werd ich mir jetzt mal n city-rad kaufen müssen, dann bin i net so "overdressed"!


----------



## Vormi (22. Oktober 2006)

Ja ich komm mal nach Leipheim. Dirtbiken find ich lustig ich kenn da so ne kleine Geheimstrecke aus der man mit ein bisschen hilfe was machen könnte so für BMX und so.
War jetzt scho 3 mal mit nem Kumpel in Burgau aber wir ham den Indianerpfad net gefunden. Wir sind sogar kreuz und quer durch den Waldgefahren um die Trail zu sehen(@ Mohawk13th:wir könnten uns ja mal treffen, dann könntest mir den zeigen  Dafür weiß ich wo der Fuchspfad ist, der hats in sich. Wäre als normaler biker nie daraufgekommen das man des Fahren könnte.
Wollte noch fragn ob ihr noch irgendwo ein paar nette Trails kennt.
Stehe zu fragen gerne zur Verfügung.
MFG Michi


----------



## deneon (23. Oktober 2006)

@michi! wenn ihr lust habt, wieder im burgauer wald zu fahren, meldet doch hier mal n treffen rein, dann könnt ma da auch was größeres zamkriegen! gruß


----------



## Vormi (23. Oktober 2006)

@ deneon: könn ma schon. wir könen au mal auf den fuchspfad gehen odda so
@ alle: kennt einer von euch ein preiswertes aber gutes dirt BMX???? ich will mir vllt eins zu weihnachten kaufen.
MFG

PS: hier noch die seite von meinem kumpel: www.kranked-bomber.de


----------



## deneon (24. Oktober 2006)

@michi!
na klar doch! wie sieht's unter der woche so aus? gruß


----------



## Vormi (24. Oktober 2006)

morgen vllt. ich schau mal am mittag noch mal rein und schreib ob ich komm
MFG


----------



## deneon (25. Oktober 2006)

@michi!
sorry, morgen ist bei mir nicht, schhichtdienst!  
aber werd mich bis freitag mittag mal wieder melden!
gruß


----------



## Vormi (2. November 2006)

Sers
ich wollt fragen, ob einer von euch die trail von Leipheim nach GZ kennt und wo die liegt.
MfG Michi


----------



## velo-team (3. November 2006)

jo ich kenn se!! wenn du von günzburg nach leipheim kommst must du im 1. kreisverkehr gleich rechts! und dann der staße folgen da fährst du direkt auf den trim-dich-pfad in lp zu und da fährst du rein und dem immer folgen und dann kommst du auf die trails!! wenn dir des net so ganz hilf komm am laden in leipheim vorbei der erklärt dir des dann au!!


----------



## Vormi (4. November 2006)

ok danke.
mfg michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deneon (2. Mai 2007)

tach!

wie wär's mal mit was realistischem?
"zwischen-burgau-und-schöneberg-waldausflug" vielleicht?!?!  
macht doch mal n paar vorschläge, wie wo wann was so kollektiv gehen könnte!!!

immerhin trifft ma ja so ein oder andern mal auf m trail und wird ja wohl immerhin a ziemlich fahrtaugliches jahr werden!
...und die lustichen baum-fäll-und-rumschlepp-männchen haben sich ja auch inzwischen wieder ziemlich verzogen...

gruß


----------



## Firstkiller (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ich bin ein Totengräber aber was geht so in und um Burgau


----------



## richie77 (7. Oktober 2010)

da geht sehr viel wenn man will ;-)


----------



## Firstkiller (7. Oktober 2010)

Ok das hört sich doch schon mal gut an ! Wie gesagt fahr erst seit kurzem und such paar nette Trails zum üben. Einen hab ich schon mal gefunden bin nur nicht sicher welchen (Indianer Pfad oder Fuchs Pfad) er endet am Parkpaltz wo es zum Brunnen im Wald geht.


----------



## richie77 (7. Oktober 2010)

am besten fragst du du den deneon welcher Pfad wie heißt und wo er liegt der kennt sie alle ;-) ich selber fahre ein ganz anderen Pfad der mit Srünge und anlieger und einem Gap besteht, und wir nennen ihn "Liebling" liegt auch da draußen beim Lahmkeller. 
Ich hoffe ich kann dir ein bißchen weiter helfen  wir werden uns bestimmt mal sehn und übern weg fahren.
Ride on


----------



## Firstkiller (7. Oktober 2010)

oh ok ich glaub ich kenn da jemand der dort mit dir unterwegs ist alles klar danke ! 
sag joha nen gruß vom rene


----------



## richie77 (7. Oktober 2010)

mach ich, kannst ja mal mit uns fahren wenn du willst


----------



## Firstkiller (7. Oktober 2010)

danke ich komm auf das Angebot zurück !


----------



## deneon (4. November 2010)

richie77 schrieb:


> am besten fragst du du den deneon welcher Pfad wie heißt und wo er liegt der kennt sie alle ;-) ich selber fahre ein ganz anderen Pfad der mit Srünge und anlieger und einem Gap besteht, und wir nennen ihn "Liebling" liegt auch da draußen beim Lahmkeller.
> Ich hoffe ich kann dir ein bißchen weiter helfen  wir werden uns bestimmt mal sehn und übern weg fahren.
> Ride on



gracias für die werbung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (1. Juli 2011)

Servus,

geht hier nochwas? Bin auch öfters mal in der Ecke Burgau/Schönenberg unterwegs und würde auch noch jemanden zum mitfahren suchen. Ich kenn hier momentan ca. 10-12 km Singletrail, bin aber offen für neues ;-)


----------



## deneon (1. Juli 2011)

schreib ne pm, wenn de rauskommst!


----------



## Zeggi (1. Juli 2011)

Wir sind immer Dienstag im Panzerkessel unterwegs. Dienstag ist halt die Anfänger Gruppe  Aber die Pros fahren im Panzerkessel auch noch an zwei anderen tagen in der Woche.

Dienstag ist Abfahrt in Deuringen am Golfplatz um 18:30 Uhr. Die anderen Zeitpunkte weiss ich jetzt nicht so genau.



EDIT

UPS das war Günzburg.... ich hatte Krumbach im Kopf gehabt.... sorry das ist wohl doch zu weit


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2011)

servus bin heut in günzburg geht hier was an intresannten strecken trails?


----------



## wommas (27. November 2011)

Wir wolten letzten Sonntag wieder in Burgau auf der Bikestrecke fahren, aber leider haben die den halben Wald abgeholzt! Also ich denke das wird dieses Jahr nix mehr mit Burgau Strecke und Indianerpfad :-(


----------



## deneon (27. November 2011)

und va ist ma jetzt gut sichtbar für die spaziergänger unten! aber abwarten, vielleicht sind die spuren, die die hinterlassen ja auch praktisch...  und so lang bleibts net liegen, immerhin ham die ja auch den ganzen weg vermüllt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wommas (28. November 2011)

deneon schrieb:


> , vielleicht sind die spuren, die die hinterlassen ja auch praktisch...



Der Weg ist bestimmt bald wieder frei, aber der Rest...wenn ich denk wie lange der eine Baum kurz vorm Einstieg in den Indianerpfad schon auf´m Weg liegt. Aber praktisch könnte das wirklich sein, man muss sich jetzt z.B. nicht mehr durch die Bäume zum Schluss der "normalen" Strecke (linker Pfad) schlängeln  Gruß... we will see


----------



## deneon (29. November 2011)

da oben sieht man auch gut, wie schnell n neuer weg da gewesen ist, als die straße wochenlang voller baum"müll" lag!


----------



## Shoxar (10. Dezember 2011)

wommas schrieb:


> Wir wolten letzten Sonntag wieder in Burgau auf der Bikestrecke fahren, aber leider haben die den halben Wald abgeholzt! Also ich denke das wird dieses Jahr nix mehr mit Burgau Strecke und Indianerpfad :-(



Die haben ja nur unten am Anfang der Strecke alles abgeholzt, das kann man auch umfahren.


----------



## Shoxar (19. Februar 2012)

Ich war gestern wieder unterwegs, mal abgesehen davon das das ganze ne riesen Sauerei war:
1. Der Weg, der zum Lammkeller führt, ist wegen Bauarbeiten abgesperrt, man muss über die Autobahnbrücke in den Wald.
2. Die Bäume am "Anfangs"Trail liegen immer noch (4-5 Monate?!?! Die liegen da schon seit Oktober, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.)
3. 500m nach dem Feldkreuz liegen Bäume und Äste ohne ende auf dem Trail

Hab knapp 45min Äste und Bäume weggeräumt soweit es ging, aber allein ist das ein wenig ******* 

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, das sich da fast ein halbes Jahr nichts tut?


----------



## wommas (19. Februar 2012)

wommas schrieb:


> Der Weg ist bestimmt bald wieder frei, aber der Rest...wenn ich denk wie lange der eine Baum kurz vorm Einstieg in den Indianerpfad schon auf´m Weg liegt. Aber praktisch könnte das wirklich sein, man muss sich jetzt z.B. nicht mehr durch die Bäume zum Schluss der "normalen" Strecke (linker Pfad) schlängeln  Gruß... we will see



Verdammt! Ich wünschte, ich hätte nicht recht gehabt :-( Das Zeug liegt ja echt immer noch!


----------



## deneon (20. Februar 2012)

wir sind morgen draußen... wenn's kopfweh wech is...


----------



## wommas (20. Februar 2012)

na dann viel spass  ich fahr noch ne runde ski, bis ich das bike wieder von der wand nehme....oder soll ich doch


----------



## deneon (21. Februar 2012)

waren heut draußen. abgesehen vom total spaßbefreiten eisboden wars ganz lustich! 
aber: ich glaub, man müßte sich mal so ca in nem monat organisieren, um a aufräumrunde zu machen! so an kleien "wanderausflug" evtl!? des was die "netten" holzmännchen haben liegen lassen, ist ja hauptsächlich nur noch verschnitt; dh, die werden den rest wohl nicht mehr wegräumen... nett! :-/


----------



## Shoxar (21. Februar 2012)

deneon schrieb:


> waren heut draußen. abgesehen vom total spaßbefreiten eisboden wars ganz lustich!
> aber: ich glaub, man müßte sich mal so ca in nem monat organisieren, um a aufräumrunde zu machen! so an kleien "wanderausflug" evtl!? des was die "netten" holzmännchen haben liegen lassen, ist ja hauptsächlich nur noch verschnitt; dh, die werden den rest wohl nicht mehr wegräumen... nett! :-/



Ich wär dabei!
Hab ja scho a weng versucht was weg zur räumen, aber ist n bissle blöd allein 
Liegt da viel rum? Bin letztes mal nämlich kaum gefahren.

(Hoffentlich hab ihr nicht die Spuren von meinem Sturz gesehen )


----------



## deneon (21. Februar 2012)

sehr viel... von mini bis heftig... des klär ma dann mal mitte ende märz per pm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstkiller (23. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre auch dabei einfach bescheid geben wenns soweit ist aber ein paar tage im vorraus Vater mit Kind und so


----------



## deneon (24. Februar 2012)

guat, dann peil mer mal grob gegen ende märz an und ma sieht ja inzwischen, wie weit oder ob überhaupt die grünorangen ihre reste wegtragen... ;-) könnt ja mal die anderen streckenbenützer anhauen inzwischen!


----------



## deneon (1. März 2012)

wochenende biken??? wer, wann, wo???
wir (2) würden sonntag gleich nach m mittag bevorzugen!


----------



## Shoxar (17. März 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihrs gesehen habt, aber viele Bäume wurden ja wieder weggeräumt.
http://abload.de/image.php?img=foto117okjn9.jpg

Das is direkt der erste Trail nachm Lammkeller.
Sind glücklicherweise nur die ersten 100-200 meter betroffen, gibt trotzdem noch viel zum wegräumen.


----------



## deneon (17. März 2012)

jip! hab's au scho bemerkt! au schöneberg sind sie doch mehr am
wegsortieren, als ich gedacht hatte! 

nächstes u übernächstes wochenende hätt i übrigens wahrscheinlich zeit!
kann ma sich ja mal zamschreiben, evtl auch einfach "nur" biken gehn!


----------



## grooveman (4. April 2012)

Hallo,

bin aus dem Landkreis Neu-Ulm. Also gar nicht so weit entfernt. Ich sollte wohl mal Burgau besuchen.


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (10. April 2012)

Fuchspfad in Schönenberg (vom Kreuz aus) ist wieder bis auf zwei über den Weg liegenden Bäumen befahrbar. Den Rest haben die Heinzelmännchen weggesägt und aufgeräumt ;-)


----------



## deneon (11. April 2012)

immer diese kleinen verwechslungen... der fuchspfad ist der auf der mindeltalseite!
der andere richtung kammeltal ist einfach nur der schöneberger trail oder wie auch immer! 
welche heinzel waren's denn? die grün-leuchtroten oder die bunten mit rädern? 
burgauer wald sind se leider immer noch dabei, aufzuräumen. aber immerhin haben die neuen westender-spuren scho einige ideen entfacht...


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (11. April 2012)

Naja, ich kenn den Trail halt als Fuchspfad und das wird er bei mir auch bleiben . Es waren die Heinzelmännchen auf Rädern die aufgeräumt haben. Die haben auch den anderen Trail aufgeräumt (heisst bei uns "Abenteuer Trail" ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deneon (11. April 2012)

na, denn ein lob an alle, die sowas ab und an machen und nicht nur hirnlos
für erdabtragung zuständig sind!


----------



## MtbHerbie (28. April 2012)

Habe heute einen schönen Singeltrail von Schöneberg Richtung Ettenbeuern gefahren.
Mein Kumpel und ich sind danach an den Lammkeller bei Burgau gefahren haben aber den Indianerpfad nicht gefunden.


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (1. Mai 2012)

MtbHerbie schrieb:


> Habe heute einen schönen Singeltrail von Schöneberg Richtung Ettenbeuern gefahren.
> Mein Kumpel und ich sind danach an den Lammkeller bei Burgau gefahren haben aber den Indianerpfad nicht gefunden.




Indianerpfad ist auch gerade sehr mit gefällten Bäumen zugemüllt, wie ich gehört habe.


----------



## deneon (1. Mai 2012)

error: haben am sonntag alles kleinsch*** entsorgt und sind nur no a paar (glaub es waren so 5) große stämme im weg, die wir zu zweit ohne "technische hilfsmittel" oder mit mehr leut nicht wegbekommen haben! ;-) hat zwar lang gedauert, aber dann sind wenigstens auch die fußgänger wieder netter zu uns! 

thx2PeterGriffin für's helfen!


----------



## Deleted 140574 (1. Mai 2012)

deneon schrieb:


> thx2PeterGriffin für's helfen!



Gern gschehn!

Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee auf nem Trail, der eh als "Für Radfahrer gesperrt" beschildert ist, nen Riesenanlieger hinzuschaufeln


----------



## deneon (2. Mai 2012)

die hassen die normale natur und wollen halt lieber wieder von förstern verfolgt und um a paar euro erleichtert werden! danke! *nerv*
va ist des da ja total sinnfreie zone!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (3. Mai 2012)

Riesen Anlieger? Auf dem Indianer Pfad in Burgau? Btw. wir haben den Fuchspfad von etlichen Bäustammen befreit.


----------



## Deleted 140574 (3. Mai 2012)

GnarfTheDwarf schrieb:


> Riesen Anlieger? Btw. wir haben den Fuchspfad von etlichen Bäustammen befreit.



1. Ja riesig! Da können die restlichen Anlieger in Burgau und Umgebung einpacken
2. Brav, immer schön weg was im Weg liegt!


----------



## deneon (4. Mai 2012)

ich mag's langsam, es immer wieder zu sagen:
indianerpfad: hinter lammkeller
fuchspfad: schöneberg, goldbach auf MINDELTALSEITE (red mal mit alten leuten von dort, die erzählen dir a paar geschichten)
der auf der KAMMELTALSEITE hat keinen namen, die meisten nennen ihn nur schöneberger trail

ergo: ihr habt den schöneberger trail aufgeräumt und wir den indianerpfad! JIPI! 

der anlieger, den wir meinen, ist am ''echten'' fuchspfad südlich vom freien feld.
siehst dann scho... keine ahnung, was der da bringt...

und ich glaub, ich bin nicht alleine, wenn ich sag: bitte bitte hört auf, auf diesem trail was zu machen, dort sind wir den jägern seit anfang der 90er scho a rotes tuch!!! danke!!!


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (4. Mai 2012)

Ok, den Anlieger kenn ich. Ist zwischenzeitlich auch schon was dazugekommen. Wobei ich es auf dem Trail jetzt nicht so schlimm finde, da dort meiner Erfahrung nach eh nicht sich viel Leute langlaufen(wie's mit den Jäger aussieht - keine Ahnung).


----------



## deneon (5. Mai 2012)

na, des werd ich mir heut mal anschaun gehn...


----------



## Shoxar (11. Mai 2012)

Momentan Zwangspause - Zuerst Bike defekt nun auch noch krank, da kriegt man ja langsam Entzugserscheinungen.

Ist der Fuchspfad der, bei dem man ca. 100m vorm Feldkreuz nach links muss? (Und sehr eng ist?) Wenn ja, dann war ich da auch erst letztens unterwegs


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (11. Mai 2012)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Momentan Zwangspause - Zuerst Bike defekt nun auch noch krank, da kriegt man ja langsam Entzugserscheinungen.
> 
> Ist der Fuchspfad der, bei dem man ca. 100m vorm Feldkreuz nach links muss? (Und sehr eng ist?) Wenn ja, dann war ich da auch erst letztens unterwegs



Der Trail, den du gefahren bist, heisst bei uns AbenteuerTrail, Fuchspfad ist der direkt am Kreuz rein. Wobei hier manche die Trail Namen durcheinanderbringen .


----------



## wommas (11. Mai 2012)

Wir waren gestern mal wieder in Burgau biken. Da wo wir fahren wollten, war leider noch nix aufgeräumt  Also haben wir uns n Stündchen Zeit genommen und wieder ne Line durch den Wald freigelegt  Leider weiß ich bis auf den Indianerpfad keine Namen der Trails. Ich meine auf jeden Fall den Trail, bei dem man im oberen drittel die zwei kurz aufeinander folgenden Sprünge hat, dann die kleine steile Böschung runter muss und sich dann auf dem teils schmalen Grat über die Wurzeln runter schlängelt  ich hoffe ihr wisst welchen ich meine, ich hab die GoPro mitlaufen lassen, vielleicht schneid ich noch was zusammen, damit ihr wisst wo ich meine.


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (11. Mai 2012)

wommas schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern mal wieder in Burgau biken. Da wo wir fahren wollten, war leider noch nix aufgeräumt  Also haben wir uns n Stündchen Zeit genommen und wieder ne Line durch den Wald freigelegt  Leider weiß ich bis auf den Indianerpfad keine Namen der Trails. Ich meine auf jeden Fall den Trail, bei dem man im oberen drittel die zwei kurz aufeinander folgenden Sprünge hat, dann die kleine steile Böschung runter muss und sich dann auf dem teils schmalen Grat über die Wurzeln runter schlängelt  ich hoffe ihr wisst welchen ich meine, ich hab die GoPro mitlaufen lassen, vielleicht schneid ich noch was zusammen, damit ihr wisst wo ich meine.



Meinst du den (relativ kurzen) Trail, beim Parkplatz am Lammkeller. Endet am gleichen Feldweg wie der Indianderpfad, nur etwas oberhalb?


----------



## deneon (11. Mai 2012)

wommas schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern mal wieder in Burgau biken. Da wo wir fahren wollten, war leider noch nix aufgeräumt  Also haben wir uns n Stündchen Zeit genommen und wieder ne Line durch den Wald freigelegt  Leider weiß ich bis auf den Indianerpfad keine Namen der Trails. Ich meine auf jeden Fall den Trail, bei dem man im oberen drittel die zwei kurz aufeinander folgenden Sprünge hat, dann die kleine steile Böschung runter muss und sich dann auf dem teils schmalen Grat über die Wurzeln runter schlängelt  ich hoffe ihr wisst welchen ich meine, ich hab die GoPro mitlaufen lassen, vielleicht schneid ich noch was zusammen, damit ihr wisst wo ich meine.



perfekt!
dann haben also alle möglichen biker allerlei verschieden trails wieder freigeräumt!
da wo ihr wart, ist am 3. grat, also dem südlichsten sozusagen, auch von diesem abholzen ne westenderspur! da werd ma mal sehn, was sich noch ergibt des jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wommas (14. Mai 2012)

GnarfTheDwarf schrieb:


> Meinst du den (relativ kurzen) Trail, beim Parkplatz am Lammkeller. Endet am gleichen Feldweg wie der Indianderpfad, nur etwas oberhalb?


 
Ja, ich glaube wir meinen den gleichen! Der Trail endet fast gleich mit dem Indianerpfad


----------



## Deleted 140574 (15. Mai 2012)

Waren gestern auch wieder fleißig am Aufräumen im Burgauer Wald.


----------



## deneon (19. Mai 2012)

is heut wer draußen???


----------



## Shoxar (18. Juni 2012)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?
Könnte ab 14:15 Uhr, ansonsten Uhrzeit egal.


----------



## Shoxar (21. Juni 2012)

Kann es sein, das momentan recht viele Zecken unterwegs sind?
Hatte diesen Monat schon 2, beide aber beim hochkrabbeln gesehen und getötet.

Eine am Feldkreuz (wie auch immer der blöde Trail jetzt heißt, der mit den vielen "Gräben" zum durchrasen), beim Pause machen, und die andere als ich grad zum Trinken an die Seite gefahren bin. Eventuell sollte man die ein oder andere Stelle freischneiden. Wird ja keiner böse sein, wenn ein bissle Gras und Brennesel fehlt.

BTW: Heut war irgendeiner vom Forst zum Joggen da, so "verhasst" scheinen wir ja nicht zu sein, war ganz Nett drauf. Und das obwohl ich versehentlich kurz mein HR hab blockieren lassen 
Schande über mich


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (25. Juni 2012)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das momentan recht viele Zecken unterwegs sind?
> Hatte diesen Monat schon 2, beide aber beim hochkrabbeln gesehen und getötet.



Ja, dieses Jahr scheints davon zu wimmeln. Hatte auch schon eine (hat auch schon gebissen), mein Mitfahrer gleich mehrere. Hilft nur nach dem biken gut schauen, ob so ein Mistviech an einem hängt.


----------



## Shoxar (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hab da immer so nen Tick, das, sobald mein Bein auch nur von einem Grashalm berührt wurde, ich über mein Bein streichen muss 
Der Angst sitzt tief vor den Viechern.

Ansonsten:
Bin Dienstag und Donnerstag unterwegs, vielleicht (eher unwahrscheinlich) auch am Freitag. Bevor ich wieder allein fahre 

Edit:
Nach DEM Unwetter, liegen bestimmt wieder vereinzelt Bäume auf den Trails...


----------



## srowaa (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
komme aus Lauingen und bin über das Forum gestolpert. Bin letztens glaub ich vorm Indianapfad gestanden aber dort hatte ein Riesen Baum den weg versperrt. Dann bin ich glaub den Fuchspfad gefahren, der ging von Schöneberg los. Naja ihr habt da noch ein paar mehr trails im Ärmel da wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob jemand die Trails bei www.gpsies.com eintragen will, mit den richtigen Namen? 

Vielleicht sieht man sich beim biken


----------



## Deleted 140574 (18. Juli 2012)

Eher schlecht, da bis auf die offiziellen die du ja schon kennst, der Rest illegaler Natur ist. Diese dann noch im Internet groß zur Schau stellen, wird auf dauer nicht gut sein. Immer mehr kommen und wollen da dann auch mal fahren, bis das Bikeraufkommen so hoch ist, dass überhaupt nichts mehr geduldet wird. REciht schon dass gerade immer wieder Bauwerke auf einem für Biker gesperrten Trail auftauchen. Lieber mal Terminvorschläge reinsetzten, findet sich sicherlich einer der dir noch so das ein oder andere Schmackerl zeigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deneon (18. Juli 2012)

da hat pg scho recht... lieber mal zam biken und die finger vom gps lassen.
es fahren immer mehr leute hier in den wäldern, die auch den geistigen tiefflug machen, auf alten bestehenden wegen was bauen zu müssen, va auch am fuchspfad, wo wir ja trotz sperrschidern trotzdem geduldet sind... zur zeit zumindest...

wegen dem üblichen namensgedöns:
fuchspfad und indianerpfad liegen auf der mindeltalseite.
für den richtung kammeltal ham die dörfler dort scho n extra "urnamen", weiß i aber au nimmer.

an die, die am fuchspfad bauen: danke! und ihr habt ja, ebenso wie ich, scho entdeckt, das eure bauwerke jemandem nicht gepaßt haben! also laßt es bitte und macht eurer eigenes ding irgendwo anders als auf den schönen wegen, die scho über 80 jahr alt sind! wenn ihr nen park wollt, baut einen in euern garten oder fahrt in einen! und zumal ich dazu sagen muß, das die bauten am fuchspfad scho planlos sind und keinerlei zweck erfüllen... und ich sprech hier bestimmt net nur für mich, ich kenn einige, die absolut meiner meinung sind... auch fußvolk!


----------



## Shoxar (18. Juli 2012)

Momentan hinterlassen die Biker aber wirklich tiefe Spuren.
V.a. direkt nach dem Feldkreuz, weil der Boden dort Feucht ist wie nochmal was.

Achja: Danke an diejenigen, die aufgeräumt haben 
Die kleine "Senke" ist wieder frei, und ein paar Bäume die uns der Sturm gebracht hat sind auch verschwunden 

Bin übrigens heut wieder unterwegs, so gegen 5e-6e oder so. Also falls wer Lust/Zeit hat


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (21. Juli 2012)

srowaa schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> komme aus Lauingen und bin über das Forum gestolpert. Bin letztens glaub ich vorm Indianapfad gestanden aber dort hatte ein Riesen Baum den weg versperrt. Dann bin ich glaub den Fuchspfad gefahren, der ging von Schöneberg los. Naja ihr habt da noch ein paar mehr trails im Ärmel da wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob jemand die Trails bei www.gpsies.com eintragen will, mit den richtigen Namen?
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man sich beim biken



Die Trails im Ettenbeurer Wald gibts schon (fast) alle online, wollen nur gefunden werden ;-).


----------



## Shoxar (30. Juli 2012)

Bin Heute, Mittwoch, und Freitag draussen. Zeit eigentlich komplett egal, also falls wer lust hat


----------



## deneon (21. August 2012)

mahlzeit!
es gehen gerüchte um, wer wohl grad in den wegen baut und wer es wieder abreißt... hat jemand nen tip?
hatte nämlich grad vorhin ne echt blöde mail von nem mtb-news-mitglied bekommen... äüßert euch bitte!


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (26. August 2012)

deneon schrieb:


> mahlzeit!
> es gehen gerüchte um, wer wohl grad in den wegen baut und wer es wieder abreißt... hat jemand nen tip?
> hatte nämlich grad vorhin ne echt blöde mail von nem mtb-news-mitglied bekommen... äüßert euch bitte!



Was sagen die Gerüchte denn? Und wer verbreitet sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deneon (26. August 2012)

mtb-ler reißen mtb-ler sachen wech...
verbreitung egal, baumeister bekannt, aber laß mer mal stehn so! ;-)


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (26. August 2012)

Das hab ich auch gehört.


----------



## deneon (26. August 2012)

GnarfTheDwarf schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gehört.



war auch scho verdächtig wegen meiner militanten "weg-bleibt-weg-propaganda", aber müssen mal die augen aufhalten, das a ruh ist...


----------



## deneon (28. August 2012)

so, wer sitzt im zug zur eurobike????


----------



## deneon (19. Oktober 2012)

ACHTUNG!!! 
Lagen heut plazierte Staemme in den Durchfahrten am Schöneberger Trail!!!
Haben se entfernt, aber wer weiss... War ja schon lang nimmer passiert...


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (21. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt hier jetzt auch eine Gruppe für die Burgauer/Günzburger:
<---TrailSurfer-Burgau--->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=929


----------



## Shoxar (25. Oktober 2012)

Hätte morgen jemand lust, könnte ab ca. 13.30 kommen, bin nach oben hin flexibel.
Ab 17 Uhr solls (ganz) leicht regnen, aber das ist ja wurst 

Wäre der letzte noch halbwegs warme Tag


----------



## Firstkiller (25. Oktober 2012)

AH zeit wäre ja da aber mein Bike noch nicht grummllll


----------



## Shoxar (4. November 2012)

Montag ab halb 3/3e?


----------



## hardcore_one (12. Mai 2013)

Jo!

Bin neu in der Gegend! Wo gibts hier was zum fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (13. Mai 2013)

hardcore_one schrieb:


> Jo!
> 
> Bin neu in der Gegend! Wo gibts hier was zum fahren???



Komm mal mit zum bauen/schaufeln, dann wirst du erleuchtet.


----------



## Apfelmus0987 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ich bin zwar erst 15, wollte aber fragen ob jemand mit mir biken möchte.

Ich wohne in Hartberg (bei Goldbach), also nicht weit weg von guten Trails.


----------



## xlacherx (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich zieh das mal wieder hoch. Ich bin direkt aus gz. Fährt hier noch jemand? 
Mfg


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. Juni 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-aus-guenzburg-gesucht.646331/

@mod
Macht evtl. Sinn, das zusammen zu legen.


----------



## denny37 (20. März 2015)

hi,
noch aktive hier ?
werde morgen mal wieder in den burgauer wald strampeln und die trails abchecken


----------



## xlacherx (20. März 2015)

Also wenn du es in den andere thread rein schreibst (siehe oben) werden es mehr Leute sehen. 
Wenn du in Schöneberg am feldkreuz startest, würde ich nach der großen senke auf dem großen schotterweg gleich richtig Burgau fahren... Das letzte Stück macht da keinen spass zur Zeit. Da liegen alle Bäume Kreuz und quer


----------



## HebbeJ (20. September 2015)

Servus Leute bin neu hier im Forum.
Hole den Thread wieder hoch^^

Komme auch aus GZ, bin 27 und habe erst angefangen zu fahren. Bin also noch nicht so sonderlich erfahren.. Aber ich will's lernen☺

Alleine zu fahren ist halt langweilig.. Also wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat, einfach melden.
Immer schön neue Leute kennen zu lernen✌
Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. September 2015)

Sers HebbeJ,

willkommen!

Am Besten einfach mal blicken lassen oder bei Lust und Laune selbst Laut geben, wenn Du losmachst.


----------



## HebbeJ (20. September 2015)

Servus deneon, Servus Robert.

Wo kommt ihr denn her?
Gruss

willkommen!

Am Besten einfach mal blicken lassen oder bei Lust und Laune selbst Laut geben, wenn Du losmachst. [/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. September 2015)

Ich wohne in Jettingen, Deneon in Burgau. In GZ sitzt aber auch noch der eine oder andere Mitfahrer.


----------



## xlacherx (20. September 2015)

Aus gz bin ich und noch 1 2 Jungs 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HebbeJ (20. September 2015)

Ja super sind ja doch n paar!
Fahrt ihr immer alle zusammen? Bzw regelmäßig?
XlacherX direkt aus Gz?

Grüße


----------



## xlacherx (20. September 2015)

Jop ich schon. Kommt auf die Schicht an. In der spätschicht Woche geht nicht viel. Der Rest ist immer recht spontan bzw Wetter abhängig 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HebbeJ (21. September 2015)

Fahrt ihr in GZ oder nähere Umgebung? Hab noch nicht die Möglichkeit mein Bike zu transportieren.
Grüsse


----------



## deneon (23. September 2015)

des gibt dann kondition! 
also ich und no a paar fahrn meist um burgau rum in die wälder...
schreib einfach mal rein, wenn de lust und zeit hättest!
und va: was stellst dir denn so allgemein unter biken vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HebbeJ (24. September 2015)

Also Zeit hätte ich am Sonntag.

Ja unter Biken stell ich mir schon vor in den Wäldern rum zu fahren.
Noch nicht so extrem mit mega Sprünge oder so. Erst etwas fahr Erfahrungen sammeln   Hab jetzt auch nicht des High End Bike aber im Wald denk ich langt des alle mal.

Kauf mir erst nächstes Jahr was tolles


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. September 2015)

HebbeJ schrieb:


> ...
> Kauf mir erst nächstes Jahr was tolles


Richtig so. Beim Bike ist's wie beim Hausbau: das erste für'n Feind, das zweite für'n Freund und das dritte für sich.


----------



## HebbeJ (24. September 2015)

Ja da ich mir nicht sicher war wie viel wie oft und welches Terrain ich fahren möchte, hab ich mir erst mal n günstigeres Hardtail gekauft


----------



## xlacherx (24. September 2015)

Robert du meinst wohl eher 
Das aller erste für den dirt, das zweite für die Straße, das dritte für den trail, das vierte für den Park und das fünfte... Joa Reste hardtail für alles


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. September 2015)

Das alles NACH(!) dem dritten...und vergessen hast' noch das für die Bahn. Überhaupt: wieso nur ein Rad für jeden Einsatzbereich!?


----------



## deneon (24. September 2015)

Also i han mir erst was mit fingerdicke Reifen kauft...


----------



## xlacherx (24. September 2015)

Des machst du nur kaputt


----------



## deneon (24. September 2015)

Drum is es natürlich wieder Stahl!


----------



## xlacherx (28. September 2015)

Wie siehts bei euch harzern aus? Hat jemand heute nachmittag Zeit und Lust sich im Wald zu erholen?


----------



## deneon (28. September 2015)

antihartz... demnächst folgen aber wieder mal mehr termine!
müssen uns ja den wald noch a paar mal genau anschaun vor dem alljährlichen waldpanzeraufkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HebbeJ (28. September 2015)

Bei mir auch Antiharz. Hab Spätschicht -.-...


----------



## xlacherx (28. September 2015)

deneon schrieb:


> antihartz... demnächst folgen aber wieder mal mehr termine!
> müssen uns ja den wald noch a paar mal genau anschaun vor dem alljährlichen waldpanzeraufkommen!



Naja, zum Teil sind jetzt schon Absperrbänder mit dem Hinweiß " Vorsicht Forstarbeiten" angebraucht. Sprich stellenweiß haben die jetzt schon damit begonnen. 
Aber aktuell ist alles noch sehr gut befahrbar ( fast schon zu trocken )

Kurz nach dem Einstieg hat auch jemand die quer liegenden Bäume zerteilt und zur Seite gelegt

mfg


----------



## deneon (29. September 2015)

dann mal danke an den/die unbekannten! 
wie säh's denn evtl morgen vormittags aus? so 9-11 oder so?
weiß zwar selbst noch nicht ganz sicher, aber chancen stehn gut!


----------

